# Opening Day Pricing REQUESTS Winter 2024: Magic, Wonder, Dream, Fantasy, Wish



## AquaDame

The purpose of this thread is so REQUESTS for "opening day quotes" can be tracked in one place. Please put all requests here and keep in mind that this is only a request. It depends on someone having the time and kindness to do this for us. As they say, it takes a village!
**** PLEASE INCLUDE:*
Itinerary desired (ship & date)
Category of stateroom
Number of passengers* (including ages of children MAY change the quote substantially, so if possible please include them)
Any extras such as port transfers, gratuity, etc that you would add
Whether or not you will be booking with an OBB
Example for a family of four with two adults and two children ages 10 and 8:
Wonder [Date] 11B 2A2K (10,8) no ins/trans/air/OBB
Once the prices are released to the general public we will CEASE to provide a spot for requests for quotes as you can easily find it online in real time no matter your status.
If you decide to help out with these THANK YOU for your help - it is invaluable to others who can't yet get quotes for planning their cruises! Please "like" the post if you are grabbing a quote as that will allow others to move on to the next request.
*If a quote was requested for 1A1K It will be the same price as 2A - the cost of the first to people in a stateroom is the same regardless of the ages.


----------



## DisRecruit

Fantasy [April 13, 2024] 8C, 8A, and 4C 2A1K (8) no ins/trans/air/OBB

I hope it's ok to ask multiple room categories.

Thanks!


----------



## StlZNF

Please and thank you!

Wish [March 18, 2024] 4B 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans

Dream [March 17, 2024] 4A 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans

Fantasy [March 16, 2024] 4A 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans


----------



## mama&me

DisRecruit said:


> Fantasy [April 13, 2024] 8C, 8A, and 4C 2A1K (8) no ins/trans/air/OBB
> 
> I hope it's ok to ask multiple room categories.
> 
> Thanks!


8C-$5614
8A-$5745
4C-$6431


----------



## mama&me

StlZNF said:


> Please and thank you!
> 
> Wish [March 18, 2024] 4B 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans
> 
> Dream [March 17, 2024] 4A 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans
> 
> Fantasy [March 16, 2024] 4A 2A2K (12,9) yes ins/OBB no air/trans


Wish-7287.64
Dream-7368.52
Fantasy-9797.76
These are without insurance and OBB though.


----------



## StlZNF

mama&me said:


> Wish-7287.64
> Dream-7368.52
> Fantasy-9797.76
> These are without insurance and OBB though.



Thank you so very much!


----------



## AquaDame

Thank you @mama&me ! I can't believe how quiet these threads are this time...!


----------



## brandibondoc

Wish [January 22, 2024]  
5C, 6B 2A
5C, 6B 2A2K (6,9)
11B 2A 
no ins/trans/air, yes OBB


----------



## DisRecruit

I'll help to fill it with a thank you for @AquaDame and @mama&me


----------



## CmdrThor

Fantasy [May 25, 2024] 2B 2A2K (9, 6) no ins/trans/air/OBB
TIA!


----------



## mama&me

AquaDame said:


> Thank you @mama&me ! I can't believe how quiet these threads are this time...!


I know!  I booked with Costco this morning and was done in an hour. Normally it takes an hour just to get through to Costco. 
Not many booming this time around I guess.


----------



## mama&me

brandibondoc said:


> Wish [January 22, 2024]
> 5C, 6B 2A
> 5C, 6B 2A2K (6,9)
> 11B 2A
> no ins/trans/air, yes OBB


These quotes are full fare without the OBB
For 2A:
5C-$2943.50
6B-$2911.50
11B-$2343.50
For 2A2K:
5C-$4510.04
6B-$4478.04


----------



## mama&me

CmdrThor said:


> Fantasy [May 25, 2024] 2B 2A2K (9, 6) no ins/trans/air/OBB
> TIA!


$24,144.96


----------



## ngl

Wonder March 30, 2024 2A, 2B, & 3A  2A2K (15,13) no ins/OBB no air/trans


----------

